# diesel coolant drain and flush



## neubmwfixer (Nov 21, 2016)

I need to replace my thermostat on a 2010 X5 35D and figured I'd do a coolant replacement as well. Reading many posts and the instructions on newTIS.info, it shows the location of the engine block coolant drain plug, but I can't identify from the picture where that is. Can anyone tell me the location? Also, the intake pipe is to be removed with care taken to cover the turbo. If the coolant is drained already, what is the risk with it being so high up anyway.
I've done many coolant replacements on my other vehicles with never an issue and they were very simple. This seems complex by comparison and I want to make sure I don't create other problems. Thanks in advance for any helpful comments.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The Draining Coolant procedure in the E70 newTIS.info file is generic, addressing several platforms. An initial step is to protect the turbo charger, though the 35d has two. It includes the note to loosen the coolant pipe in the absence of a radiator drain plug. It also includes removing the block drain plug and replacing its gasket on reinstallation.


----------



## neubmwfixer (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for your response Doug. You have been a wealth of information to me already with regard to the diesel familiarization and I thank you very much for all your contributions. I have spent many hours looking at posts and sometimes it's still not clear. I don't recognize the pieces around the engine block in the picture and can't figure out which side of the block the drain is on with all the stuff that's in the way.

It's interesting to read the many complaints about these cars. I have no issues keeping my vehicles with high mileage, as they are well maintained and reliable. I believe BMW is doing itself a disservice with the diesel vehicles in not making buyers aware of issues that could arise without proper maintenance and driving behaviour regarding regeneration. It's been a real learning curve and I'm very grateful to sites such as this and your input.

Hal in Victoria, B.C., Canada


----------



## ironmanion (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey guys,

I am trying to get this done in my 2012 X5 Diesel - it has around 73,000 miles

I am planning to do Coolant flush, Waterpump and Tstat change.

Any tips or writeup that you can refer me to?

Thanks


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Be careful of the coolant anti-corrosion package used. The required composition data is so convoluted that I***8217;d just buy BMW branded coolant. 

I believe that BMW uses Hybrid Organic Acid Technology anti-C but which I***8217;m no longer clear on, having read so many conflicting advises.


----------

